# How Firefox Ultimate Optimizer Does that?



## max_demon (Sep 4, 2008)

> Firefox is my favorite browser ever. I love it because I can open as many tabs as I want in a single window and I can freely customize it with extensions. The problem is that these two great features, tabs and extensions, sometimes turn Firefox into a heavy burden on system resources.
> But now I've found the perfect solution. It's called Firefox Ultimate Optimizer and it's a small tool that drastically reduces the browser's craving for memory and CPU. The program doesn't have any configuration options and can only be set to launch with Windows if you have admin rights on your system.
> Once launched, it will simply sit on the system tray and perform its task in an incredibly efficient way. Just open the Task manager window and see the difference between running Firefox with or without Firefox Ultimate Optimizer.
> I have one single complaint: I'd like to be able to hide the system tray icon. But I guess that's a small detail that can be added that to the Wish List for future versions. In all, this is an excellent Firefox companion that makes me love my favorite browser even more.



*firefox*-*ultimate*-*optimizer*.en.softonic.com/


*img267.imageshack.us/img267/7116/12e3skl1.jpg

THis is Insane and Impossible !!!!


----------



## nvidia (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice but how do we make sure its safe?


----------



## alok4best (Sep 5, 2008)

installer is corrupt, won't install for me  .Winxp sp2


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 5, 2008)

It does not work!


rohan_shenoy said:


> Just got this piece of software called 'firefox optimizer'. Its a total crapware. It does not reduce firefox memory consumption. It just makes it report drastically lower values. You can confirm this is by observing the change in page file usage after exiting firefox. As soon as you exit, it drops by about 40-50 MB-which is same as that consumed by firefox.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 6, 2008)

It is workin for me and the usage oscillates between 360K and 1M


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 9, 2008)

^which av? I was using avast 4.7 with uptodate defns


----------



## nvidia (Sep 9, 2008)

ax3 said:


> installer has win32:delf-hvn [trojan] .........


I guess i was right then.
I think this thread should be closed before more people try it.


----------



## Deof Movestofca (Sep 10, 2008)

nvidia said:


> I guess i was right then.
> I think this thread should be closed before more people try it.


I'd agree as long as there was an option to re-open it should it turn out to be a false positive (and the software turns out to be useful).


----------



## max_demon (Sep 10, 2008)

My KIS didnt detected anything :-S


----------



## nvidia (Sep 10, 2008)

Deof Movestofca said:


> I'd agree as long as there was an option to re-open it should it turn out to be a false positive (and the software turns out to be useful).


Thats the reason why i didn't report the thread. It is possible to re-open the thread if its closed by the mods.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 11, 2008)

Even I use it and I am dumbstruck, by the way even my installer was safe.
I downloaded from softonic


----------



## R2K (Sep 11, 2008)

it is not working........also r u ppl sure that it is a malware


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 11, 2008)

my firefox ver2 is restarting now a days i uninstall ed and installed it .still the problem is there .
i don't want to use ff3 as i get no good themes in it


----------



## keshavasiva (Sep 20, 2008)

^^Dudes... Actually .. based on the behaviour of the app certain IS may detect it as a trojan .. But AFAIK its not .. I am using it and its very fyn and lowering the usage to almost an mB. B4 it used to eat upto 400MB.. I would close some tabs and still it would stay at 400MB as if there was some 'she firefox' at that top!! lol


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

It doesn't work, and KIS 2009 put it in low restricted gruop, it's safe, but IT'S NOT WORKING

sAys failed to load application WTF!!!


----------

